# Ohio Muskies



## Recon (Apr 22, 2016)

My son and a buddy went bass fishing last Sunday and it turned into an amazing muskie day. Here are 2 of the 3 he caught along with smallmouth and largemouth bass.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 24, 2016)

Very nice.....some good muskie lakes in Ohio.....


----------



## richg99 (Apr 24, 2016)

Great job! What lure did he use???

I hope to get one this year in TN.

richg99


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice job! More details please! :beer:


----------



## Recon (Apr 26, 2016)

They are actually bass fishing so they were hitting on some jerk baits and square bills. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

